# Dorian



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Going through the forums, getting a few laughs, learning a few things, I noticed there wasn’t anything about Dorian.

I’m sure we have some members in the cone or at risk and I’m sure, or hope, they are busy getting ready. 

Praying for all the folks in Fla... Most of my family is down that way but thankfully most are on the west coast and prepared. 

It’s interesting (educational) to see the news reports about the lines at gas stations, the empty shelves in stores and the actions of some folks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I would hope anyone reading this forum in line for Dorian is already prepared. Having a cup of coffee deciding when they will put the rest of the boarding on windows. Checking on elderly neighbors ect


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Those in it's path need to get it done in a hurry. it will be nasty. I don't think it will cross into the gulf but I am keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who makes up these idiotic names for Hurricanes?

I suggest we use Stripper Names!:vs_blush:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We are in the northern most tip of Florida.
By the time it gets up here, it will just be a tropical storm.
Yet people are going crazy, stripping grocery shelves like locusts in a wheat field.
The closest town to us has 2,000 people and two gas stations, yet BOTH were out of gasoline yesterday afternoon.
My biggest bitch is I’m supposed to fly out of Jacksonville on Wednesday morning to head to the 99th annual reunion of the 5th Infantry Division, and by then it is forecast to still be a Cat 1 and about 60 miles south of Jax.

Sonofabitch


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I do have family and friends still in the target zone, and a Cat 4 is a catastrophic level.
Andrew in 1992 that destroyed the city of Homestead caused a major rewrite of Florida building codes, which are now the toughest in the nation.
Heck, even our mobile home is rated for 125 mph sustained wind.
I know that 80 mph winds barely ruffled the vinyl siding, and Irma two years ago just took some shingles off the roof.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We are in the northern most tip of Florida.
> By the time it gets up here, it will just be a tropical storm.
> Yet people are going crazy, stripping grocery shelves like locusts in a wheat field.
> The closest town to us has 2,000 people and two gas stations, yet BOTH were out of gasoline yesterday afternoon.
> ...


RPD,

Might be easier to drive to Atlanta and catch your connecting flight there instead of risking the cancellations and delays that might occur in Jacksonville?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> RPD,
> 
> Might be easier to drive to Atlanta and catch your connecting flight there instead of risking the cancellations and delays that might occur in Jacksonville?


I second that advice! Just make sure you call Delta first and tell them what you are doing or they will invalidate your whole return ticket. (I had that happen to me once, at the JAX airport even.)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We are in the northern most tip of Florida.
> By the time it gets up here, it will just be a tropical storm.
> Yet people are going crazy, stripping grocery shelves like locusts in a wheat field.
> The closest town to us has 2,000 people and two gas stations, yet BOTH were out of gasoline yesterday afternoon.
> ...


 You need to head north and catch a flight.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

My worry is a great big, knarly tree that is right beside my house, if that thing comes down it will mash my house. The storm is projected to run out of gas pretty fast though; so if it travels to St Pete, it will only be a tropical storm.

And the grocery stores and gas stations are experiencing a run, it is that way all over Florida.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> RPD,
> 
> Might be easier to drive to Atlanta and catch your connecting flight there instead of risking the cancellations and delays that might occur in Jacksonville?


Thanks. I'm not a "flyer", I never would have thought of that. 
I'd have to rent a car for a one way trip and turn it in at Atlanta airport , it wouldn't cost that much.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> My worry is a great big, knarly tree that is right beside my house, if that thing comes down it will mash my house. The storm is projected to run out of gas pretty fast though; so if it travels to St Pete, it will only be a tropical storm.
> 
> And the grocery stores and gas stations are experiencing a run, it is that way all over Florida.


Good luck, but should luck not hold out, just stay in whatever part of the house will be away from the tree--should it come down. I know you know, just saying. I've been there and done that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Last year we noticed that a stray limb of a tree from the city's green space was leaning closer and closer to our roof. We had a service come here and take it down. Now, technically, technically, technically, I arranged to have a private contractor destroy a city possession.

Then again, I like "private contractors." They work for cash, there's no paperwork, and they even clean up after themselves.

Edit: BTW, I couldn't help seeing this post and wondering if it dealt with "The Picture of Dorian Gray."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hang tight RPD. I know you have your ducks in a row.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

it looks like the eye of dorian will go up the eastern half of Florida. but yet.I'm still keeping a eye on it.just in case it crosses over into the gulf..on account it'll regain strength. and go where ever if it does.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Hang tight RPD. I know you have your ducks in a row.


5:00 PM update today shows it coming ashore south of Cape Canaveral as a Cat 4, then turning and going up the coast and still being a Cat 2 when it gets to Jacksonville Wednesday afternoon.
Even if I could fly out before it got here, I don't believe I could leave the wife here alone with the animals with a Cat 2. Cat 1, yes, no problem, but a 2 is different.

I realized I couldn't rent a car to drive to Atlanta and pick up the connecting flight because I do not have a credit card. Haven't had one of those in over 30 years.

So, assuming the airport is back in business on Thursday, I would only lose one day.
And, if it wasn't meant to be, then it wasn't meant to be. So far I'm only out $330 for the plane ticket, and $230 for the reunion fees (2 side trips, 2 banquets, plus registration fee).

There's always next year. San Antonio and I can drive there.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Great we will have a whole new supply of cars coming up here in about a month. Nice clean rust free southern rigs just in time for winter.

Noticed I just cleared 5000 posts. :tango_face_smile: What's the prize??


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well RPD, if you do drive to SA next year by all mean let me know as you pass through houston.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Well RPD, if you do drive to SA next year by all mean let me know as you pass through houston.


San Antonio will be the Society of the Fifth Division's 100th annual reunion - a big deal.
We are the oldest continuously active unit organization in the country.

I'll be glad to stop and buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 5:00 PM update today shows it coming ashore south of Cape Canaveral as a Cat 4, then turning and going up the coast and still being a Cat 2 when it gets to Jacksonville Wednesday afternoon.
> Even if I could fly out before it got here, I don't believe I could leave the wife here alone with the animals with a Cat 2. Cat 1, yes, no problem, but a 2 is different.
> 
> I realized I couldn't rent a car to drive to Atlanta and pick up the connecting flight because I do not have a credit card. Haven't had one of those in over 30 years.
> ...


RPD,

Son2 (Lineman for Southern Company/GA Power) just got his orders to be on standby and pack for 1 week of travel to somewhere in coastal GA or FL. His crew usually works the Savannah/Brunswick/Statesboro area so if things get too hairy down your way, let me know and maybe Son2 can call in a favor for your area. Are you serviced by Florida Power & Light?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 5:00 PM update today shows it coming ashore south of Cape Canaveral as a Cat 4, then turning and going up the coast and still being a Cat 2 when it gets to Jacksonville Wednesday afternoon.
> Even if I could fly out before it got here, I don't believe I could leave the wife here alone with the animals with a Cat 2. Cat 1, yes, no problem, but a 2 is different.
> 
> I realized I couldn't rent a car to drive to Atlanta and pick up the connecting flight because I do not have a credit card. Haven't had one of those in over 30 years.
> ...


Yeah, cat 2 can be dangerous, and as slow as it's moving it will dump a ton of rain to boot. Batten down the hatches and watch the homestead. There is always next year. I know you would never forgive yourself if something where to happen and you weren't there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> RPD,
> 
> Son2 (Lineman for Southern Company/GA Power) just got his orders to be on standby and pack for 1 week of travel to somewhere in coastal GA or FL. His crew usually works the Savannah/Brunswick/Statesboro area so if things get too hairy down your way, let me know and maybe Son2 can call in a favor for your area. Are you serviced by Florida Power & Light?


OREMC. Okefenokee Rural Electric Membership Co-Op 
Headquarters in Nahunta, Georgia.
These guys get the power back on in record time, every time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, cat 2 can be dangerous, and as slow as it's moving it will dump a ton of rain to boot. Batten down the hatches and watch the homestead. There is always next year. I know you would never forgive yourself if something where to happen and you weren't there.


Two years ago, Irma was on the way. It was scheduled to miss Florida going to the east, out in open water.
So, with wife's urging, I made the two day drive to the reunion in Kansas City.
By the time I got there, Irma had changed course, and I wanted to come home but wife insisted I stay. (She knows what it means to me to be with the guys I shared hardship and danger with)
By the time Irma got to the homestead it was a high Cat 1, wife and animals made it through OK.
I didn't marry a Bambi.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> RPD,
> 
> Son2 (Lineman for Southern Company/GA Power) just got his orders to be on standby and pack for 1 week of travel to somewhere in coastal GA or FL. His crew usually works the Savannah/Brunswick/Statesboro area so if things get too hairy down your way, let me know and maybe Son2 can call in a favor for your area. Are you serviced by Florida Power & Light?


Standby. This is an aspect of hurricanes that those who never experience them don't get. There's so much information out there but there's still so much that's basically rolling the dice on the part of decision makers. Anyone remember Ike in 2008? We lived in Cincinnati at the time and our power company had recently been taken over by Duke Power (one more reason to get the hell out of Cincy). As Ike approach, and people panicked b/c Katrina was just three years before, Duke Power sent just about every truck and man south toward the gulf. And then hurricane force winds hit places like Cincy and KABOOM. No one around to get the power up. Some people went 3-4 weeks without power. Most were unprepared for this sort of thing.

Granted, it was probably hard to see that coming, but like I said, they rolled the dice on Ike and got snake eyes.

Good luck RPD!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> Standby. This is an aspect of hurricanes that those who never experience them don't get.


I live near Madison, and we are on the tail-end of "tornado alley." The nice thing about our home was that it was constructed by a home builder who intended to make make this place his personal residence. We have a solid concrete 'storm shelter' in our lower level. We have never really needed it (as of yet) but it a great comfort if the radio stations announce an upcoming twister.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> San Antonio will be the Society of the Fifth Division's 100th annual reunion - a big deal.
> We are the oldest continuously active unit organization in the country.
> 
> I'll be glad to stop and buy you a cup of coffee.


Nope.. coffee is on me... er.. I'll buy. 

And please do stop by!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I only heard one report on the radio this morning, and then 1310AM switched over to the Brewers Game. Has anyone heard any recent news?


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

As of 5pm eastern

















For comparison, here was the probability of hurricane force winds forecast on 8/29 (morning)









It has changed considerably.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's now 5:30PM in my area. I still have not heard one, single thing on the radio about the plight of Florida.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

NWS in Miami is reporting that Dorian has wind gusts of >220mph. That's some TEOTWAWKI sh*t right there.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks, Marica. My wife and I went to the mall, and I didn't see a single headline or hear a stray conversation on the storms in east Florida.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> Thanks, Marica. My wife and I went to the mall, and I didn't see a single headline or hear a stray conversation on the storms in east Florida.


No prob. I'm a weather geek. More importantly, one daughter & husband are in FLA (Gulf side), another and her hubby in central NC, and another and our grandson down east NC. So I"m paying attention.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Marica said:


> NWS in Miami is reporting that Dorian has wind gusts of >220mph. That's some TEOTWAWKI sh*t right there.


Dorian is now tied with the Florida Labor Day Hurricane of 1935 for being the most powerful Atlantic hurricane to make landfall.
The 1935 storm literally washed over several Keys.
Dorian is doing the same to the Bahamas right now. When the film starts coming in, it is going to be very ugly.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

RPD. Does not seem proper to "like" that but you're correct.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Florida is lucky it is not going due west.

It still brings east coast into line of storm. Who knows how strong.

Best wishes those there.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> No prob. I'm a weather geek. More importantly, one daughter & husband are in FLA (Gulf side), another and her hubby in central NC, and another and our grandson down east NC. So I"m paying attention.


I'm beginning to wonder if Wisconsin thinks it's in a differing country than the USA. I mean, that hurricane could have destroyed all of Florida, and my guess is that I would have heard about it in the third story on local radio. After all, many Wisconsin seniors have second homes in Florida to escape bad winters here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if Wisconsin thinks it's in a differing country than the USA. I mean, that hurricane could have destroyed all of Florida, and my guess is that I would have heard about it in the third story on local radio. After all, many Wisconsin seniors have second homes in Florida to escape bad winters here.


It would be totally different if Dorian was bearing down on a bastion of Democratic Liberalism, filled with victims of oppression, like New Orleans.

America was beaten up relentlessly by the media for several years over Katrina.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Until she actually starts going North, I would treat her as she is coming straight through. No one knows exactly what she will do. Hurricanes can/do change course.
I am in Okinawa right now, and wife and I bought a few little items for extra guests we may end up taking care of in South Carolina. But, we have a plan, and plan we will execute.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Dorian is now tied with the Florida Labor Day Hurricane of 1935 for being the most powerful Atlantic hurricane to make landfall.
> The 1935 storm literally washed over several Keys.
> Dorian is doing the same to the Bahamas right now. When the film starts coming in, it is going to be very ugly.


 We have to wonder in 1935 they did not measure wind or anything about a weather event any where near as accurate as we do now . So when they say something is the strongest, hottest ,coldest we have give it some room for error.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> We have to wonder in 1935 they did not measure wind or anything about a weather event any where near as accurate as we do now . So when they say something is the strongest, hottest ,coldest we have give it some room for error.


Reply forthcoming. Need more coffee.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Marica said:


> Reply forthcoming. Need more coffee.


 Hurry up I am on the second pot already.
This time of morning my mind is clear as I plan the next motorcycle sidecar modifications


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> We have to wonder in 1935 they did not measure wind or anything about a weather event any where near as accurate as we do now . So when they say something is the strongest, hottest ,coldest we have give it some room for error.


<begin rant>

Okay. Not to start off with fighting words on this fine morning, but that's just wrong. Measurement accuracy-- how close a measurement is to the true value-- was just fine in '35. To the best of my knowledge, there are no environmental factors associated with hurricanes or other weather "events" that can be measured today that could not be measured accurately in 1935. There are some *units* of measurement that we use today that weren't around then. For example, hPa to measure atmospheric pressure wasn't adopted until the early '70. But the barometer measuring pressure in millibars of mercury was invented in *1643*. The Fahrenheit mercury thermometer was invented in *1714* (the Celsius scale in 1740s). The anemometer to measure wind speed was invented in *1450*!

Something called a "chart recorder" was put to use to record environmental conditions over time in *1915*. It's still used today.

The Saffir-Simpson scale wasn't developed until the '70s, but that scale just categorizes hurricanes based on sustained wind speed. It does not measure anything in and of itself.

So, if your claim is that they couldn't accurately measure stuff, it's wrong. The instruments at the time may not have been able to go to the n-th degree in terms of significant figures-- 134mph vs. 134.56789mph-- but who cares when the wind is blowing 134mph?

All of that being officially ranted, what they could NOT do is predict in the way we can today. Think _Key Largo_ (1948). They had no satellite images to look at (first images late '40s), although they did have weather balloons (1896) but gathering data from those was not almost instantaneous as it is today. They had-- for better or worse-- no computer algorithms to generate predictive models. (I will save that rant for another time.)

</end rant>

That was fun, Slippy!

FYI, _Timeline of temperature and pressure measurement technology_ is a page at that infallible source. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_temperature_and_pressure_measurement_technology


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Marica said:


> <begin rant>
> 
> Okay. Not to start off with fighting words on this fine morning, but that's just wrong. Measurement accuracy-- how close a measurement is to the true value-- was just fine in '35. To the best of my knowledge, there are no environmental factors associated with hurricanes or other weather "events" that can be measured today that could not be measured accurately in 1935. There are some *units* of measurement that we use today that weren't around then. For example, hPa to measure atmospheric pressure wasn't adopted until the early '70. But the barometer measuring pressure in millibars of mercury was invented in *1643*. The Fahrenheit mercury thermometer was invented in *1714* (the Celsius scale in 1740s). The anemometer to measure wind speed was invented in *1450*!
> 
> ...


:vs_wave:How did I get pulled into this? :vs_whistle:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> :vs_wave:How did I get pulled into this? :vs_whistle:


Well, Slip, it's a public forum. As such you're guilty until proven innocent.

Besides, I don't wish to soil my pristine reputation...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We have to wonder in 1935 they did not measure wind or anything about a weather event any where near as accurate as we do now . So when they say something is the strongest, hottest ,coldest we have give it some room for error.


The fact that several of the Florida Keys were over run with sea water gives a clue.
Upper Matecumbe Key was wiped clean of buildings and all vegetation. Everyone who was on that Key was washed out to sea and their bodies were never found.

And they did have meteorological instruments in 1935, the wikipedia article indicates this.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1935_Labor_Day_hurricane


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Slip, it's a public forum. As such you're guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> Besides, I don't wish to soil my pristine reputation...


 @Slippy is always guilty, of something, somehow. It's up to you to figure what and how. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

SLIPPY! They’re ganging up on you , buddy! And all because Marcia mixed up ‘Smitty with Slippy’. Everybody knows you are innocent! Pure and white as the driven snow. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Chiefster23 said:


> SLIPPY! They're ganging up on you , buddy! And all because Marcia mixed up 'Smitty with Slippy'. Everybody knows you are innocent! Pure and white as the driven snow. :vs_smirk:


OMG. Slippy I am sorry!!!!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Pic from yesterday NOAA P-3 in the eye!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

&#55357;&#56838;. Don’t worry Marcia. Maybe Slip got unjustly accused this time but this just makes up for all the transgressions he committed before that we didn’t catch. It’s all good!


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Tourist-- here is your morning update on Dorian.









Those are pressure isobars and OBSERVED wind speeds.

Up to 30" of rain have fallen on Grand Bahama Island. The forecast now has the probability of TS winds as far west as western NC. That has changed significantly. Bands for rainfall potential have shifted somewhat to the west. Looks to me like NC outer banks may take a hit.

I'll keep you updated. What's the news in Wisconsin?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wisconsin , thunder storms and rain all night, wind . Corn loved it dogs did not.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Latest track has it passing by Jacksonville about 100 miles off shore.
The rich people who live along the beach will feel it, us po’ folks inland will just get a breeze and some rain.
Thank you, Lord Jesus!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Saw a satellite pic of Grand Bahama island. Damn near looked cut in half with the surge and flooding . Been through a number of hurricanes since the 60’s and can’t even imagine being under this for as long as they have.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

QUESTION

Is the US going to end up paying for much of the clean up and restoration of The Bahamas?


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Is the US going to end up paying for much of the clean up and restoration of The Bahamas?


ANSWER: I'm sure the EU will step right up.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> Tourist-- here is your morning update on Dorian. I'll keep you updated. What's the news in Wisconsin?


I just got up, but the sun is out and all of the trees are still and quiet. It looks like puffy clouds and bright patches of blue. I'm headed to the gym, so I'll find out the temperature pretty quick! Thanks for the update!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Is the US going to end up paying for much of the clean up and restoration of The Bahamas?


The US Coast Guard is already there. Which is good training for them.

Royal Cruise Lines, and Disney have already pledged $1 million each.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The US Coast Guard is already there. Which is good training for them.
> 
> Royal Cruise Lines, and Disney have already pledged $1 million each.


Key word: Pledged.

The Notre Dame fire was almost six months ago (4/15). 1 billion euros have been pledged. According to wikipedia, as of 6/14, 80 million had been collected. That's 8%.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Disney , I did not see you offering up any cash for major disasters in the Midwest.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Latest track has it passing by Jacksonville about 100 miles off shore.
> The rich people who live along the beach will feel it, us po' folks inland will just get a breeze and some rain.
> Thank you, Lord Jesus!


RPD,

Did Delta cancel the flight?

Prayers, brother, for a smooth of the rest of the day as this storm slowly gets past you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> RPD,
> 
> Did Delta cancel the flight?
> 
> Prayers, brother, for a smooth of the rest of the day as this storm slowly gets passed you.


Last Sunday I went in person to the Delta counter at JIA, and changed my flights to Thursday (same times, just different days)
I just now went to the Delta website and did the online check in thing, printed my boarding documents. Then checked flight status. My flight, and every one for the rest of the day, is listed as "on time". All flights earlier than mine were listed "cancelled".

BUT, everything depends on Dorian moving as forecast. If it does, by the time of my flight it will be off South Carolina and local winds should have died down.
I'm going to show up early, get checked in, do security, and then if they cancel I'll re-book for Friday. Which will suck, because I'll miss the tour of the USS Midway Museum, which I've already paid for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

10-4

A few hints if you haven't flown in a while;

A. Make sure you tell the TSA Agent about your Titanium Knee, otherwise a nice young TSA Agent, usually some deviant young bisexual leaning person, will become intimidate with your nether regions while assuring you that " its OK, its just the BACK of my hand rubbing your man-parts" lain:

B. Wear good socks, unless you are Pre-Screened, you will still have to take off your shoes. Belt too.

C. Pocket Knives are frowned upon but sometimes they miss it if its in your shave kit....or so I've heard...:tango_face_smile:

D. And finally, TRUE STORY...many years ago a bunch of folks from my office were travelling to a trade show and one of the nice ladies in customer service, a sweet middle aged woman (at the time) was held up at the TSA Security Gate because there was a BUZZING Sound coming from her carry on bag. Of course there were a handful of co-workers in line with her and the TSA Agent made the lady open her bag and lo and behold there was a VIBRATOR that evidently the ON/OFF switch had been accidently bumped into the ON position. :vs_whistle:

Needless to say, we all looked at this woman a bit differently since then...:vs_blush:

I try and remind the youngsters to REMOVE THE BATTERIES FROM THEIR VIBRATORS PRIOR TO SECURITY CHECK IN. :vs_lol:

Safe travels and GOD SPEED MY FRIEND!



rice paddy daddy said:


> Last Sunday I went in person to the Delta counter at JIA, and changed my flights to Thursday (same times, just different days)
> I just now went to the Delta website and did the online check in thing, printed my boarding documents. Then checked flight status. My flight, and every one for the rest of the day, is listed as "on time". All flights earlier than mine were listed "cancelled".
> 
> BUT, everything depends on Dorian moving as forecast. If it does, by the time of my flight it will be off South Carolina and local winds should have died down.
> I'm going to show up early, get checked in, do security, and then if they cancel I'll re-book for Friday. Which will suck, because I'll miss the tour of the USS Midway Museum, which I've already paid for.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Are you implying that Disney and Royal Cruise Lines are without the utmost integrity? Horrors. I'm shocked!


Marica said:


> Key word: Pledged.
> 
> The Notre Dame fire was almost six months ago (4/15). 1 billion euros have been pledged. According to wikipedia, as of 6/14, 80 million had been collected. That's 8%.


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I wonder if Epsteins little island was damaged.
And yes, the USA will pay for this, via taxpayers... I am all for helping people out when a disaster strikes, but, it should not be a whole new life style.
Fix the crap that is broke, redo their homes to a higher standard..But most importantly, Children, Women and Elderly need to be the priority..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I wonder if Epsteins little island was damaged.
> And yes, the USA will pay for this, via taxpayers... I am all for helping people out when a disaster strikes, but, it should not be a whole new life style.
> Fix the crap that is broke, redo their homes to a higher standard..But most importantly, Children, Women and Elderly need to be the priority..


Is Eptein dead? I doubt it. He is diddling little girls again.

The evidence on the baasrturd has likely went away too.

Slick Willie and H-Beast should be in prison for these crimes,


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> 10-4
> 
> A few hints if you haven't flown in a while;
> 
> ...


A good friend, who lives in Southern Illinois, called me yesterday and let me know he made it to San Diego OK.
It was the first time he had flown under the "new" rules, and was wearing his 5th Infantry Division hat. TSA asked him if he had any metal in his body, he told them just some screws and a metal knee.
They let him right on thru without even having to take his shoes off, or get patted down, while everyone else had to do so.
I'm going to wear my hat too, if it works, great! If it doesn't, nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Is Eptein dead? I doubt it. He is diddling little girls again.
> 
> The evidence on the baasrturd has likely went away too.
> 
> Slick Willie and H-Beast should be in prison for these crimes,


 Another case was just filed to block releasing and names of those he was supplying with girls.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Annie said:


> Are you implying that Disney and Royal Cruise Lines are without the utmost integrity? Horrors. I'm shocked!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Not *implying* anything. Stating the obvs.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Marica said:


> Not *implying* anything. Stating the obvs.


In all seriousness, I watched some TV coming out of Nassau-- which wasn't hit too badly. (Their accent is different.) And I've done the hurricane thing. This one was nasty for the folks in parts of the Bahamas. To pledge is one thing. To actually come through on a promise is another.

Sorta like politics.

And this is how you got Trump.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I do not think it is the purpose or obligation of Government to provide money and resources to another country for any reason. 

I'll have to do some research but I do not believe that the Founders of the USA had this in mind.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I do not think it is the purpose or obligation of Government to provide money and resources to another country for any reason.
> 
> I'll have to do some research but I do not believe that the Founders of the USA had this in mind.


Tough question in the form of charity and compassion it is something we are all called on to do. But it is widely abused.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I do not think it is the purpose or obligation of Government to provide money and resources to another country for any reason.
> 
> I'll have to do some research but I do not believe that the Founders of the USA had this in mind.


I could only "like" to his once, but it is important enough to quote it.
Our Founding Fathers warned us about "foreign entanglements ". 
It is not America's duty to be the worlds policeman nor to be the world's piggy bank.

America FIRST.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Is the US going to end up paying for much of the clean up and restoration of The Bahamas?


I'm all for giving immediate aid but I don't think we should pay a penny towards anything else. Is the US an insurance company? If so, who pays the premiums?


----------

